# Celebrity crushes



## KristinaS (Jun 20, 2008)

We had this conversation a few weeks ago at work and had a good laugh about it. It was kind of interesting that no one chose a super popular celebrity like Brad Pitt, but, instead, athletes were very numerous on the list. My one male coworker said he'd like to have a bromance with one of the Pittsburgh Penguins.
So, I was wondering, if you could chose anyone (actor, actress, athlete, musician, etc.), who would your celebrity love match be?


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, I have to go with a popular one and choose Jessica Alba. I REALLY like Rebecca St. James too though.

Here is Rebecca St. James:

http://www.star93fm.com/images/recurring/music_artists/rsjame400.jpg


----------



## Kazoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay, someone asked my favorite question to bug other people with! I notice you haven't named anyone yet . 
  I'll be brave.... mine would be Ewan McGregor (the Trainspotting, Moulin Rouge, Long Way Round & Down version.... not the mullet-y style in Star Wars). Och aye!!

btw "bromance" is a hilarious term!


----------



## Parrotrosie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, I would have to go with Harrison Ford.... 

He is so handsome in a rugged, imperfect sort of way, he has been with his wife forever, which says to me he is of true character.  His acting roles show a sense of humor in pace with mine.  I have to say, my infatuation with him is long standing, ever since the original Star Wars movies...

Even tho my daughter said of the new Indiana Jones movie...Hey Mom..he is really old in this one!  :meh:

Anywho, if I wasn't married to the awesome wonderful man I am , then Harrison would have to be my Hollywood Celebrity Match!:lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 20, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale 






pic from here http://www.katebeckinsalegallery.com/katebeckinsale-photos.php


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ good choice!


----------



## KristinaS (Jun 20, 2008)

Kazoo said:


> I notice you haven't named anyone yet .



I'm getting there. 




Oh and people, please post pics, too, if you can, so we don't have to go and google everyone.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 20, 2008)

tony danza


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ :lmao: where's the pic? :lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2008)

> Oh and people, please post pics, too, if you can, so we don't have to go and google everyone.


Unless you've taken the photo yourself, they will have to be links, as per forum rules.

I'll agree with Caspertodd, Jessica Alba is high on my list.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Hope the links work. 

Doro...from Warlock.
http://www.dororocks.net/doro_01.jpg

or Charlize Theron
http://www.thehollywoodliberal.com/entertainment/images/charlize-theron-01.jpg


----------



## PNA (Jun 20, 2008)

How about Diane Lane.....


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000178/mediaindex


----------



## KristinaS (Jun 20, 2008)

Sidney Crosby is high on my list:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v210/JesGolbez/sid-office.jpg

There is one person above him, though, but I have to find a picture.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 20, 2008)

dolores oriordan
http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/9749/4290925058a6e22df7dyj7.jpg

cristina scabbia from Lacuna Coil
http://www.2flashgames.com/2fgkjn134kjlh1cfn81vc34/flash/f-Cristina-Scabbia-3264.jpg


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 20, 2008)

Raquel Welch, always!

http://ekart.ekolay.net/ozelkart/_raquel-welch-012.jpg

(not work safe)


----------



## Miaow (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm I can't really think of other ones at pres - but one person I always thought was cute was Cary Elwes from The Princess Bride (then again while looking for a good pic of him I was thinking he wasn't as hot now as I always thought LOL)
http://www.geocities.com/caryelwesfanpage/bw09addictedtofollmer.jpg


----------



## flygning (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been in love with Alan Alda since I was a little girl...I know he's about ancient.  I don't care.  Something about that smile...*drool*

Or Toby Keith :-D


----------



## Emerana (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL when I was little I wanted to marry Alan Alda  I soooo didn't get he was a "player" on mash either.

Also, as a teenager i had a crush on Robert Sean Leonard.  I got over it long, long ago but I recently started watching the show House, where he plays a oncologist.  The irony is that my husband is an oncologist and they almost kind of look alike.  Of course my husband teases me when ever we watch the show, but I think its so funny.


----------



## Icon72 (Jun 20, 2008)

Parrotrosie said:


> Oh, I would have to go with Harrison Ford....
> 
> He is so handsome in a rugged, imperfect sort of way, he has been with his wife forever, which says to me he is of true character.


 
Sorry to bust on your dream but Harrison Ford has been divorced two or three times. He's been dating Calista Flockhart for about 5 or 6 years and apparently may get married this summer the last I heard. 

I would have to go with Kate Beckinsale as well. I mean come on, look at the woman: http://www.bartcop.com/beck.htm


----------



## invisible (Jun 20, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale and Diane Lane are really fine options, but my pick is Joanna Krupa.

http://lastheplace.com/images/article-images/1NEW2007WRITERS/1JANE/1joanna/JKrupa-lg.jpg

http://hinhxinh.info/data/media/22/Joanna_Krupa_024.jpg

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a238/blacksmithmusic/joanna23.jpg


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 20, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> My one male coworker said he'd like to have a bromance with one of the Pittsburgh Penguins.


Bromance, I like that, LOL.

I've called it manlove, and it has nothing to do with their looks.  Manlove for a Pittsburgh Penguin?  Would absolutely have to be Jarkko Ruutu.  See, nothing that has to do with the looks, he is one butt-ugly dude.  Manlove comes from admiring what someone does, which both you and I understand what ole Ruutu does out on the ice.


A +1 for Kate Beckinsale from me.

I had a thing for Shania Twain for a very long time.  But when I saw the movie _Daredevil{/i] and afterwards Electra....  OMG!!!!  Jennifer Garner was sooooo hot in those!_


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 21, 2008)

My aunt was borderline obsessed with Harrison Ford.  Not really him, but the character Han Solo.  She used to say that someday Han Solo would come rescue her.  It was cute.

I personally have a thing for Drew Barrymore.  She's a free spirit who seems like a fun person.  And anyone who can try and love Tom Green enough to marry him must have the patience of a saint.

So yeah, Drew Barrymore.  Other than that, maybe Alba (she's pretty).


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 21, 2008)

Easy:  Neko Case.  Beautiful, smart, nice, and has a great voice.

Photo


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 21, 2008)

Natalie Portman
Keira Knightley
Scarlett Johansson

...and Angelina Jolie a few years ago, before she got all scrawny and veiny


----------



## tim.bennett (Jun 21, 2008)

Keira Knightley! 

Or Kirsten
http://www.hairfinder.com/celebrityhairstyles/kristen-herrera.jpg


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 21, 2008)

Funny, classy, and sexy...Gabrielle Union

http://abagond.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/gabby02.jpg


Side note...why do I suddenly want a diet coke?


Icon72 said:


> I would have to go with Kate Beckinsale as well. I mean come on, look at the woman: http://www.bartcop.com/beck.htm


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 21, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> ...and Angelina Jolie a few years ago, before she got all scrawny and veiny



lol


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 25, 2008)

Kherington Payne    :mrgreen:

http://www.fox.com/dance/top20_kherington.htm


----------



## el_shorty (Jun 26, 2008)

Shakira and Adriana Lima


----------



## Ajay (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the guy that does it for me - Dwayne Johnson.  I used to find him somewhat repulsive in his wrestling days, but once he stopped all that and became more wholesome....man, oh man!!!  

http://www.thecinemasource.com/moviesdb/images/Dwayne_Johnson-4.jpg


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Jun 26, 2008)

Emma Watson or Bonnie Wright

Yeah, I like Harry Potter :blushing: And damn, Emma Watson isn't a safe thing to put into google images!


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Wentworth Miller :hail:


Even if he does swing for the other team.


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^ That's who my wife likes.  :meh:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 26, 2008)

Sharon Stone in "Total Recall"!

Mmmm... Sweeeet!


----------



## Scurra (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm with lostprophet, Kate Beckinsale is my back up girlfriend if my current relationship were to go south (fingers crossed it won't though ). I prefer her in the series of images this came from though:







Also I'd have to say I have a bit of an Elisha Cuthbert fixation:


----------



## dklod (Jun 27, 2008)

PNA said:


> How about Diane Lane.....
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000178/mediaindex


Definitely an oldy but a goody...but apart from being a great looking woman, she is sexy too, like she knows she is all that and to me thats far more of a turn on than looks alone....Alba, yeah, but everyone likes her too...Im going to go with an aussie most of you wouldnt have heard of quite yet, Miranda Kerr. Guys, if this lovely young lady does not get your heart racing, then...wont say it.

http://au.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0S0zuw9nGRIKiAAyFsW5gt./SIG=1274jfa71/EXP=1214639549/**http%3A//www.flickr.com/photos/8089696@N02/576037679/


----------

